# DorenaK Banner



## Balisk (3. Mai 2007)

Ich hab nochmal versucht das DorenaK Banner besser lesbar zu machen. Müsste sich jetzt im Anhang befinden.
Wäre nett wenn ihr das noch eben ändern könntet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

